# TSP residue



## randrohe (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello
There are times when I use TSP / bleach combo while washing and even after rinsing 3 or 4 times I am still getting some bubbles in the rinse.
Will this effect the finish? ( solid latex stain)
This occurs on previously stained surface.
Thanks


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

are you using too much soap (tsp)?

if you are rinsing 3 times i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Tsp is notoriously hard to rinse all the residue off. Some companies like Zinnser I believe recommend not using it for cleaning before applying their finishes because of this. Despite that, you will probably be ok with that many rinses. The thing I've noticed is that even when rinsing with just water you can get bubbles. I don't know if its just the water running down the surface, if it's pulling something off of the old paint or what, but it definitely can happen.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I stopped using it for washing down. I now use krud cutter. No rinsing required.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a product I have used called TSPe, no rinsing. I believe it is phospate free.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Soilax cleaner for me!


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

That reminds of the call i got on a condo job. We were using Bm acrylic. And they called and siad it looked like the paint was washing off in an afternoon downpour. Sent me pictures and the gutters were pouring out foam looking bubbles. Had me worried to since i am not familiar with bm products. Sent me pics and it looked rediculous enough i called the Paint rep. Some excues about surfactants washing off. BS. I didn't have any other problems with the job. But I personally never seen that in 39 years.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Mods I should have started a new thread. If thier is a way could you start a new thread with this. I am curious to hear what others think about this or if they experienced it. Thanks.


----------

